# 26" LightSport, 700-1200 watt HMI powerful, multi-use light



## LightSward (Jun 22, 2011)

As expected, I learned a lot of things building the: 24" LightSward, 36" Gorilla, 50" Monster and the mini-LightSward. 

With the invaluable experience gained working on the other light designs I will make a powerful, convenient and lightweight, 700-1200 watt/HMI light!  :naughty: The final product will have a lightweight, water-resistant, Uni-body/Reflector housing for greater strength, agility convenience, and superior optical precision resulting in a long reaching beam.:thumbsup: 

The searchlight will be known as the: _*26" LightSport*_.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 22, 2011)

Have you ever considered electroforming instead of using the chrome tape? I haven't tried it before but here is an example of an electroforming kit. I guess it could be nickel plated afterwards.


----------



## LightSward (Jun 23, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> Have you ever considered electroforming instead of using the chrome tape? I haven't tried it before but here is an example of an electroforming kit. I guess it could be nickel plated afterwards.


 
That is definitely a good possibility. I will need a +/- 30" dia., tank, 12" deep or so. Good find.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 23, 2011)

LightSward said:


> That is definitely a good possibility. I will need a +/- 30" dia., tank, 12" deep or so. Good find.


 
I make that 139L. That much solution will cost $$$

(I'm not sure exactly how electroforming works) but maybe you could use the actual reflector as the tank and put something in the middle to take up some of the volume.


----------



## LightSward (Jun 24, 2011)

monkeyboy said:


> I make that 139L. That much solution will cost $$$
> 
> (I'm not sure exactly how electroforming works) but maybe you could use the actual reflector as the tank and put something in the middle to take up some of the volume.


 

That is a great idea! I've done a little electro-plating, myself...years ago, worked with a few different metals...maybe that experience will help. 

Thanks for the tip. 

I'll be out of daily internet use for a seek or so, will be able to check a few times. I'll be checking out the 36" Gorilla around the Desert SouthWest for some great Beam Shots!

LightSward


----------



## Al Combs (Jun 24, 2011)

Monkeyboy's link sells 250ml of copper electroforming paint for £18. It's dilution ratio of 50:1 will make 12.5 liters. If your LightSport mirror has a volume of more than 1.5 liters, you still need 11 of the 100 ml bottles @ £198 or $317.02 + shipping at today's conversion rate. Also there's a chance in a container more than 25 times the size of the one they're selling might need a more powerful regulator and might not run off a car battery. But...

The also have a link for Copper Brush Plating Kit. To quote from that page, "if used in conjunction with the correct metallic you can also plate non-metallic items". I have no idea what that means but it sounds the same as the tank method. A lot more tedious because you have to sit there with an 'electric' paintbrush, but doable. They also say, "in the guide are details of how to make your own plating wands either detailing wands or larger sponge type wands". So you can replace the brush with a sponge to make it quicker. That kit only costs £34.50 ($55.24). Well then you need to buy a nickel or chrome kit as well. Nickel is the one they describe as like a mirror and is cheaper than chrome.

It definitely seems worth looking into. They must sell kits of this nature here in the states.


----------



## LightSward (Jul 13, 2011)

Al Combs said:


> Monkeyboy's link sells 250ml of copper electroforming paint for £18. It's dilution ratio of 50:1 will make 12.5 liters. If your LightSport mirror has a volume of more than 1.5 liters, you still need 11 of the 100 ml bottles @ £198 or $317.02 + shipping at today's conversion rate. Also there's a chance in a container more than 25 times the size of the one they're selling might need a more powerful regulator and might not run off a car battery. But...
> 
> The also have a link for Copper Brush Plating Kit. To quote from that page, "if used in conjunction with the correct metallic you can also plate non-metallic items". I have no idea what that means but it sounds the same as the tank method. A lot more tedious because you have to sit there with an 'electric' paintbrush, but doable. They also say, "in the guide are details of how to make your own plating wands either detailing wands or larger sponge type wands". So you can replace the brush with a sponge to make it quicker. That kit only costs £34.50 ($55.24). Well then you need to buy a nickel or chrome kit as well. Nickel is the one they describe as like a mirror and is cheaper than chrome.
> 
> It definitely seems worth looking into. They must sell kits of this nature here in the states.



Looks good. I may go this route if I can. I'm still using chrome tape, cheap fast and easy, but many manufacturers have a consistency issue with the shine. I'd like to try something like Copper Brush Plating Kit and getting a good mirror surface on that. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## LightSward (Oct 18, 2011)

Ready to build the more precise concrete mold for the 26 inch LightSport. I am investigating several mirroring processes, possibly imbedding metallic particles into the concrete depending...Have oredered metallic kits...






Proposed basic layout of LightSport is based on the highly successful Gorilla Searchlight.


----------



## LightSward (Jan 31, 2012)

I am hopefully building the 'beta' version of the "LightSport"! This will have three versions, plus light fixture and electronics or just the 'shell in the following versions: 
(1)- Just the fiberglass reflector shape with no silvering or reflective tape or spray paint...up to the buyer what to surface it with...about $150.oo. 
(2)- The reflector with the chrome tape as I have made all my reflectors up to this point...$250.oo +-??? 
(3)- the actual reflective surface professionally applied....$750.oo +-???

-----With electronics and bulb and base add $900.oo +-.

___So a totally awesome light could Total around; $1650.oo +- ...not a bad price...for such a totally awesome light!!!


----------



## LightSward (Jan 31, 2012)

I have built a 'solid' cement mold to mass produce the "LightSport" high performance searchlight. This should be totally portable...easily transportable and very powerful. If this first production prototype is a success, I will start taking orders...:thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward (Feb 1, 2012)

The basic parabolic profile I designed is used in making the LightSport, as used in a CAD promo. Name recognition, no royalties. Have to start somewhere.






*Auto CAD 36 inch Gorilla AD*

I am honored to see my Gorilla Searchlight and LightSport and Hawk basic design used in a CAD software ad.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 1, 2012)

I used the NightHawk, (which originated as a quick research study on manufacturing), as the base for the LightSport mold. Much of the outer diameter of the NightHawk is not actually grabbing much light and so by trimming this 'excess' off, I get the smaller, more compact LightSport!
:thumbsup:






*Searchlight readied for concrete mold making*

Here the Nighthawk searchlight is readied for concrete mold making for duplication processes and smaller spotlights.










*Nighthawk searchlight is covered in a vinyl*

Here the Nighthawk searchlight is covered in a vinyl cover to smooth out the ridges left over from the original manufacturing. A heat gun and some cutting got rid of the folds. A thin layer of painters plastic was used on top to protect the Nighthawk searchlight finish..











*Concrete is poured in thick, with re-bar reinforcement.*

Concrete is poured in thick, with re-bar reinforcement. Mold weighs about 150 pounds making the eventual fiberglass reflector shell easy to pry off. I've removed mold, trimmed and patched the conrete, mostly glass smooth, but needs work, polishing and wax finish. I'll post when I get time to upload photos.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 1, 2012)

Seeing this reminds me of an old story about telescopes on the moon. How do you make a parabolic mirror on the Moon? Mercury in a turntable. Naturally that isn't feasible here, but I would like to see what can be done with a rotating mold of reasonably-runny compound that will cure.

I think it's time to go to Ace Hardware to rig up a lazy susan and a kiddie car motor...


----------



## LightSward (Feb 2, 2012)

The picture of the concrete mold shows the underside, not the mold side.

I've been trying to discuss shipping and currency exchange rates with the electroforming, copper, nickel plating people in the UK, but so far contact is not easy and my attempt to purchase has failed, resulted in an automatic 'refund'...???. So I will look into American dealers that hopefully don't want $1,500 for a 'kit' like I've found do far.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 2, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Seeing this reminds me of an old story about telescopes on the moon. How do you make a parabolic mirror on the Moon? Mercury in a turntable. Naturally that isn't feasible here, but I would like to see what can be done with a rotating mold of reasonably-runny compound that will cure.
> 
> I think it's time to go to Ace Hardware to rig up a lazy susan and a kiddie car motor...



I've been thinking of using candle wax with a rotating heated bowl, that has fully variable speed, and temperature control. 

I have to admit, I am getting good and comfortable with my methods, and after working out some bugs, may have for me, an easy way to make reflectors. I am still gearing up for 'spinning' reflectors out of 'metal pucks'


----------



## petrev (Feb 2, 2012)

LightSward said:


> The picture of the concrete mold shows the underside, not the mold side.
> 
> I've been trying to discuss shipping and currency exchange rates with the electroforming, copper, nickel plating people in the UK, but so far contact is not easy and my attempt to purchase has failed, resulted in an automatic 'refund'...???. So I will look into American dealers that hopefully don't want $1,500 for a 'kit' like I've found do far.



Hi

PM me the details for the UK company and I can see what I can do from this side of the pond. Let me know what you are wanting to buy and I can look into it !!!

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LightSward (Feb 3, 2012)

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> PM me the details for the UK company and I can see what I can do from this side of the pond. Let me know what you are wanting to buy and I can look into it !!!
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'll send that. Basically just a paint on copper conductive paint and Nickel and/ or Chrome mirroring plating kit. The reflector will be the solution tank itself.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 5, 2012)

I have ordered some supplies that should allow me to 'mirror' the 26 inch LightSport searchlight without using the chrome tape. Fingers crossed.


----------



## petrev (Feb 7, 2012)

LightSward said:


> I have ordered some supplies that should allow me to 'mirror' the 26 inch LightSport searchlight without using the chrome tape. Fingers crossed.



Hi

That's good :thumbsup:

Seems the fight over the pond is the problem with the noxious chemicals from the UK to the States.

Hopefully you will get some good results with the local kit.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## LightSward (Feb 8, 2012)

petrev said:


> Hi
> 
> That's good :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



I've got the mold waxed and polished...now about to fiberglass and then hopefully the 'mirroring' kit will arrive soon to finish.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 9, 2012)

I ordered a new Jenbo 1,200 short arc HMI Light bulb that arrived in my regular mail box recently! It is suppose to equal a 5,000 watt incandescent bulb or 2,400 watt Xenon lamp in lumen output!


----------



## LightSward (Feb 13, 2012)

Reflector out of the mold! Best, smoothest, better optics, glass like finish, right off the mold before surface prep! Easiest product from mold removal ever, just a couple taps with wedges. Now if the mirroring kit would arrive soon!? This reflector is the lightest weight of them all. More soon!


----------



## LightSward (Feb 14, 2012)

First half of the "mirroring" chemicals arrived today, and the reflector surface prep is half done. Hopefully a beautiful reflector next few days!

Something weird last month or so with CPF; I am logged in but can't post until I log in two or three times and then, :shakehead the log in, only last a few minutes...any idea what the issue is?:scowl:


----------



## LightSward (Feb 17, 2012)

I applied the copper paint to the fiberglass reflector, and wow, it conducts electricity! Ready for electroplating; first copper layers, then nickle/chrome polish to mirror!
I'll post these photos soon.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 18, 2012)

Many things to do before I can electroplate the copper with more copper and then 'copy chrome'. $$$ I had to do a lot of kit building for the proper chemical soup.


----------



## Al Combs (Feb 18, 2012)

Did you use Caswell copper conductive paint? Just a guess from your mention of Copy Chrome. How smooth is the surface after it dries? Does it look like a mirror when you look in the surface? I was wondering because if the spray paint is conductive, why is it necessary to introduce an intermediate layer of Bright Acid Copper Plating before using Copy Chrome? Or is that only necessary if you want a smoother surface? They mention sanding to fill in scratches and minor pits between built up layers of copper.

I hope you are successful and get better results than the old chrome tape method. It sounds like a promising and interesting process. Unfortunately for the curious, Caswell only has directions for download if you pay first.

On another subject, I haven't had any problems with staying logged into CPF. I use CookieCuller in Firefox to erase all the unprotected cookies. But since it protects the CPF cookies, I don't have to login every time. When you look at the CPF password and userid cookies from the browser options, what does it say their expiration dates are? Normally they should be good for a year. Is your CMOS battery OK?

The only problem I've noticed is there still appears to be an intermittent issue with the database. There was nothing in the Administrative Announcements forum about it. But sometimes when I post to a thread, I can open the same thread in another window and see my new post. While the original editor window I posted from appears frozen. A refresh of forum the thread is in doesn't list me as the last poster in the thread. I have seen a few posts where there are a half dozen of the same post because the person hit the "Submit Reply" button that many times. Out of habit from the old server, when it freezes I do a click and drag so I can copy the editor window just in case it times out and I lose everything. I really should draft posts in Word, but I'm just too lazy.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 19, 2012)

Al Combs said:


> Did you use Caswell copper conductive paint? Just a guess from your mention of Copy Chrome. How smooth is the surface after it dries? Does it look like a mirror when you look in the surface? I was wondering because if the spray paint is conductive, why is it necessary to introduce an intermediate layer of Bright Acid Copper Plating before using Copy Chrome? Or is that only necessary if you want a smoother surface? They mention sanding to fill in scratches and minor pits between built up layers of copper.
> 
> I hope you are successful and get better results than the old chrome tape method. It sounds like a promising and interesting process. Unfortunately for the curious, Caswell only has directions for download if you pay first.
> 
> ...




Yes, I used Caswell's Conductive Paint, and it really does 'conduct' quite well. :naughty: Not real shiny, issues with thinning, etc, splatter, had to semi-hand paint but still fairly smooth. Caswell recommends building up several layers of copper, sanding between layers, and then copy chroming for that 'mirror' finish. I had to make my own Acid Copper plating kit from scratch because I bought the less expensive Flash copper kit, which eats up the conductive paint, so I'll have to do a 'strike' layer of acid copper to protect the conductive paint, before I can use the flash copper with 'brighteners...":sick2:

I plan to really smooth out the first layers of copper...etc. Caswell does post some 'quick edited' videoes, but many other web sites give a good over view, because, when you get the Caswell manual, you'll find it is 'kind of generalized' knowledge with just some particulars for each kit, and combines instructions for several kits to save paper. You have to buy other stuff for the kit, like sulfuric acid etc. basically I like what Caswell does, but like many complex things, the kit gives a good 'start'....

I'll check my computer settings, but have started copy protecting posts before hitting the 'submit reply' button.


----------



## Al Combs (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Keep us posted on the process. It sounds very interesting. Do you have any photos?

When I posted to this thread yesterday, it froze in the middle of posting. A quick click and drag and <Ctrl-C> to copy to the clipboard saved it. Just something you have to anticipate. After 30 seconds or whatever the interval is, the screen goes blank and I get a browser message. That happens less frequently than the database problem. Most of the time everything works fine.

I wouldn't want anyone to think I was complaining about the fantastic job Greta does. When we had the crash early last year I wondered what if Greta gets sick of this hobby and it doesn't come back? Thankfully it did. CPF has been around so long it's a resource we tend to take for granted.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 20, 2012)

Al Combs said:


> Thanks for the info. Keep us posted on the process. It sounds very interesting. Do you have any photos?
> 
> When I posted to this thread yesterday, it froze in the middle of posting. A quick click and drag and <Ctrl-C> to copy to the clipboard saved it. Just something you have to anticipate. After 30 seconds or whatever the interval is, the screen goes blank and I get a browser message. That happens less frequently than the database problem. Most of the time everything works fine.
> 
> I wouldn't want anyone to think I was complaining about the fantastic job Greta does. When we had the crash early last year I wondered what if Greta gets sick of this hobby and it doesn't come back? Thankfully it did. CPF has been around so long it's a resource we tend to take for granted.



Yes I thank Greta for all that she does to keep CPF going! :thumbsup:

I have been taking photos of my progress. I am completely re-laying out my shop for the manufacturing layout I now need to set-up. The electroplating has it's own issues, and luckily the kits I have purchased and developed use low or non toxic compounds and after basic processing the waste can be disposed of at similar place as car batteries and such. Many of the chemicals I use are perpetually re-used with occasional filtering and addition of 'loss'. I'll also be able to chrome, (copy chrome), motor cycle, and other parts too! Some of these processes will allow me to make my own printed type electronic circuits and crude depositional integrated chips. I also have a knack for building; working antique and early type electronics. Some of this may come in handy for building or assembling power supplies, ballast, etc. 

Having to keep all costs down and also with storage an issue, I'm developing procedures that are somewhat (for me), complex to cover such a large area with reflective material with minimal ingredient quantities. 

I've got many photos to post,,,...just been busy with the project and will get around to it soon.


----------



## LightSward (Mar 1, 2012)

Here are some Photos of the recent work done on the "pre-production" model of the soon to be released *26" inch LightSport.*

*Reduced and ready to sand and polish concrete mold, made from the 30 inch "NightHawk" trial light.*
*




*
Waxed and polished concrete mold ready for fiber-glassing

*LightSward with eye-protection and dust mask for sanding.*


 
LightSward seen here getting ready sand the concrete mold to a high shine before applying and polishing the candle wax. 




*Finished fiber-glassing, ready to remove from mold.*
*




*I melted candle wax and polished it over concrete mold making product removal very easy.



*Freshly removed from mold 'new reflector' ready to 'surface'*




The removal of the product, was much easier to do than any other mold I ever made...mostly by just using melted candle wax polished to a high shine before applying the fiberglass!




*As you can see 'Fiberglass is translucent'* 



Until I worked with fiberglass, I didn't realize raw product was translucent.




*First 'Latex based coating'*




First 'Latex based coating' helps fill in the minor pits and air-bubble holes...air bubbles come from when I stir the hardener into the fiberglass resin.



*Copy Chrome practice*



Here I am practicing various plating methods, procedures, currents; voltages, amperes, agitation methods and application parameters for the Copy Chrome and ready to practice with my homemade Acid Copper solution etc.


*Initial Copper Paint spraying*




Beautiful copper shine after first layer of copper paint sprayed on.



*I had some spray splatter, so I had to brush apply 2nd coat*




I had some spray splatter, so I had to brush on 2nd coat. I'll have to add extra Acid or Flash Copper layers to bring a better shine for the Copy Chrome to 'Mirror'.

:thumbsup:

*Some minor 'pits and air bubble craters' to be 'copper-ed over'*




Here some minor pits and craters appear, that will be filled somewhat by the copper layers used to strike and fill the reflector.

I'm almost ready to start strikes and layers of Acid Copper and Flash Copper fill and shine finished with Copy Chrome trials and protective treatments. :naughty:


----------



## LightSward (Mar 9, 2012)

I never thought I would be using root killer and toothpaste to help put a mirror shine on the LightSport.  The RootKiller is a source of copper for the initial covering and the toothpaste to regulate reaction to make the shine better. I am learning a whole bunch of stuff, and hopefully will be moving forward soon....:sick2: Chrome Tape is easy and effective, but this is a good challenge...:naughty:


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Mar 9, 2012)

Toothpaste is GREAT for polishing metal. Kinder than Brasso, and cheaper than most grinding pastes. I look forward to seeing your results almost as much as you do


----------



## Epsilon (Mar 10, 2012)

Also, as a last step, sigaret ash has a very light abrasion factor . Nice to get the last bit of shine out of the reflector


----------



## LightSward (Mar 10, 2012)

AnAppleSnail said:


> Toothpaste is GREAT for polishing metal. Kinder than Brasso, and cheaper than most grinding pastes. I look forward to seeing your results almost as much as you do



Thanks; this is a fun project...!!! :thumbsup: ...but a bit time consuming...I take lots of breaks so as not to be tempted into rushing a potentially troublesome situation. 

I'm taking more time to make sure I do things properly, especially when it comes to 'jury rigging' stuff. Because of cost(s), I'm forced into developing inovative methods of electroplating, especially when it comes to the 'fussy' chrome finish. Many of the cleaning processes also have safety and OSHA :sick2: considerations that I'm following to the 'T'... ...along with proper environmentally friendly disposal and/or recycling of waste products.  Most of the chemicals and solids, if done with care, can be quite useful and safe for other things that need to be done around my home. :thumbsup:


----------



## LightSward (Mar 13, 2012)

Epsilon said:


> Also, as a last step, sigaret ash has a very light abrasion factor . Nice to get the last bit of shine out of the reflector


I'll look into that! Thanks.


----------



## LightSward (Mar 27, 2012)

I finally obtained in the mail, my 'tinning' solution today. It seems to improve the 'plating' process quite a bit. Still things are slow compared to if I had lots of money and space to operate 'big baths'. Reflector really shines where there is good acid-copper deposition. Will take a few more weeks to see if this is really going to shine.


----------



## monkeyboy (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd forgotten about this thread, but it's really coming along. I'm looking forward to see what the final product will be like. Should be a beast!

I remember reading the safety handbook (COSHH handbook in the UK) in chemistry class in high school (many years ago). It makes everything sound scarier than it really is which I think is a bad idea as it makes it difficult to identify which chemicals actually are dangerous. The entry for water read: "In case of contact with skin, wash thoroughly with water".


----------



## LightSward (Apr 4, 2012)

monkeyboy said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread, but it's really coming along. I'm looking forward to see what the final product will be like. Should be a beast!
> 
> I remember reading the safety handbook (COSHH handbook in the UK) in chemistry class in high school (many years ago). It makes everything sound scarier than it really is which I think is a bad idea as it makes it difficult to identify which chemicals actually are dangerous. The entry for water read: "In case of contact with skin, wash thoroughly with water".



Yes, sometimes a challenge working with this stuff, sorting different labels, especially when thinking of some seemingly benign, common household products sold in big box stores that should have "more Red Flags" associated. 

I may have to purchase much larger capacity electroplating tanks, etc., to get the quality I need on the large reflectors, some concerns of hazards do become more apparent as the chemical quantity increases. I've been able to nicely plate smaller objects, but there is lots more to do with large objects to get the same quality as smaller things.


----------



## LightSward (May 11, 2012)

It looks like, to get the quality of electroplated copper and chrome needed to make the 30 inch LightSport mirror properly, I will need much larger tanks and perhaps many gallons of sulfuric and hydrochloric acid, copper sulfide, copy chrome, etc. I don't have the room or the money to take this approach any further for this large of a reflector at this time. I feel electroplating as I already have set up will work well for reflectors that I am designing in the twelve inch, (12"), or less category.

I will probably work with the reflecting mirror as sold by Edmond Scientific or back to one of the chrome tapes that has worked well in the past. The surface of the reflector has come a long way, and I am always working on improvements.

I may look at sending the reflector to a chroming shop, if the price is right and shipping is not an issue. I want to keep this as much, "Homemade" as possible, so will have some 'thinking about' to do.

I am feeling good about this no matter.:thumbsup:

I will have 'something' to show at the Seattle get together later this month labeled "EXPERIMENTAL or BIG LIGHT":

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?336511-CPF-NW-2012-Spring-GTG-


----------



## digitalrust (Aug 6, 2012)

This is my first post so just delete it if I'm not suppose to mention companies. But, I wanted you to know that there is an alternative to polished metal, mylar, chrome and, vacuum deposited refelective coatings that is relatively new to the market. There is a a spray on chrome system made by a company called Alsa Corp that actually works. The finish is a lot like reflective mylar or very highly polished 6061 aluminum. I'm not associated with the company in any way but I thought it might be a easier solution than electroforming, then polishing, and then chroming. 

http://www.alsacorp.com/products/killercans/kc/images/P1080112_L.jpg

Since I am sharing sources you might want to look at www.greenpowerscience.com. They sell a deep parabolic reflector

http://www.greenpowerscience.com/PAYLENSESFORSALE/37PARABOLICMIRROR.JPG

*Image tags removed see Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*


----------



## LightSward (Oct 18, 2012)

digitalrust said:


> This is my first post so just delete it if I'm not suppose to mention companies. But, I wanted you to know that there is an alternative to polished metal, mylar, chrome and, vacuum deposited refelective coatings that is relatively new to the market. There is a a spray on chrome system made by a company called Alsa Corp that actually works. The finish is a lot like reflective mylar or very highly polished 6061 aluminum. I'm not associated with the company in any way but I thought it might be a easier solution than electroforming, then polishing, and then chroming.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I am sharing sources you might want to look at www.greenpowerscience.com. They sell a deep parabolic reflector



I'll definitely look into this. The reflectors are a little pricey, but still, I'll look into the paint. Paint seems okay in price. Need to see if it really is mirror like it says. Looks promising!


----------



## LightSward (Jan 3, 2013)

I will be taking a research study of the Alsa Corp., reflective paint kit. 


*Here is about what the 26 inch LightSport will look like with beam shots approximately what to expect.
*





*Happy New Year!*


----------



## LightSward (Jan 3, 2013)

This Summer, I will have a prototype, relatively easy to carry model that can be taken to many places for Sport use, including hunting, hiking, rescue.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 2, 2013)

I am *NOT *using this product on my next or any other project!









Everyone keep suggestions coming.
...but This product, from(ALSACORP),*WON'T WORK!*


----------



## LightSward (Feb 11, 2013)

Going to find out real soon if the ALSACORP reflector paint kit (at over $130 plus shipping), works. Disappointed though, the instruction video was smashed and part of the over coat spray can was smashed. Bad packing and bad handling on UPS part?! I hope this stuff reflects at least 50 percent of the light and clearly can see my face, not the 'sort of foggy, grey mirror look so many cans actually provide. If this is the case, basically $600 dollars wasted, with electrolyte-plating, and expensive spray chromes, trying to find an alternative to the Chrome Tape that works very well, just not as professional looking. I get some orange peel look to the tape, but not too bad.


----------



## LightSward (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you everyone for suggestions, and keep them coming! 

The 26 inch LightSport is inching it's way into existence. I should have something ready for the Spring Seattle Area Get Together.



After careful review and consideration I know the ALSACORP Killer Chrome product line is *not* suitable for this project. It provided a wonderful base coat for upper layers of a different product more suitable for this project. I went to a local hardware store and found a more suitable spray chrome that makes a wonderful backing for what I will have to cover with....uhhggg...the chrome tape which provides a superior reflective surface. The hardware store chrome will make a good backing and fill for the gaps in the tape. I think with a nice 'pie slice' placement of the tape, a professional and appealing appearance will be met.




*Top part inexpensive 'Bright Chrome', hardware store paint and bottom portion, 'dull ALSACORP chrome paint'. 
Comparison of ALSACORP 'dull' chrome to hardware bright chrome paint on upper portion of reflector.*




Inexpensive hardware store Chrome Paint is almost good enough but will will have to have chrome tape applied. The gaps in the pie slices of chrome tape will be nicely 'filled' by the underlying chrome paint.






Hand reflection in hardware store paint placed 'over' the "unsuitable" ALSACORP dull chrome paint.


Inexpensive Hardware chrome paint pretty good.


* Searchlight barrel frame for newest light. *





With the pricey chrome tape search still not over...I will use chrome paint to back prep the reflector and then use pie slices of the chrome tape to make a professional and highly reflective surface. I plan on bringing these lights to the Seattle Area CPF Get together this Spring.

*DON'T USE *ALSACORP Killer Chrome PRODUCTS for searchlights. Use Local Hardware or Auto parts store Chrome paint instead.:sick2:


----------



## LightSward (Feb 28, 2013)

The 26 inch LightSport and the 30 inch NightHawk are brother searchlights. They are essentially identical, the 26 inch LightSport being a little easier to carry and handle. 

After building a reflector using a method from a solar power inventor, I copied his method and have made these fine searchlights. The ALSACORP rip off corporation, (now being investigated by the BBB), is not suitable, nor probably any other spray paint mirror look. I will use chrome mirror film instead. I saw some stuff that you spray on the back side of clear glass. Works great.:candle:

Chrome Film is applied. You can see a much brighter, clearer reflection of hand.   :thumbsup:





*Chrome Mirror film now added to searchlight making hand reflection brighter than with spray paint mirror.. Makes a very bright beam already!*


Careful application of reflective mirror film, allows much brighter reflection.






The 26 inch LightSPort and the 30 inch NightHawk are now available each for around $649.95...affordable for any budget.

*Chrome Mirror film now added to searchlight. Makes a very bright beam already!*


----------



## LightSward (Mar 9, 2013)

How about a Spring Seattle area Get Together 2013? I've got some new Big Lights to show.


----------



## LightSward (Mar 11, 2013)

*Thread: Seattle Area 2013 Spring Candle Power Forum Get Together at the Barn*


I'm building new lights to show! BBQ, vending, show off, prizes?! Let's get this going!!! Bring lots of lights.


----------



## namelesshero (Sep 27, 2013)

How is this project coming along,

are there any details on the actual lightsource you are using? Thanks


----------



## LightSward (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm evaluating some of my other projects such as the 30 inch NightHawk, 36 inch Gorilla, 50 Inch Monster and more study of the 24 inch LightSward original. After I look at the pros and cons of each, I will make a final decision of how I will proceed. I'm happy with the 1,200 watt HMI 100,000 lumen and 1,000 watt halogen at 33,000 lumen output. Much more portability but resembling my latest. 



30 inch 1,000 watt halogen NightHawk bound for NYC


----------



## LightSward (Sep 8, 2014)

I am now spenning steel and aluminum reflectors using a mandrel shaped appropriately. Soon I hope to have it up to the 26 foot SportLight configuration.


----------



## LightSward (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm starting with the 24 inch LightSward reflector redesigned and turned from a solid steel, and eventually aluminum, and eventually the World's biggest searchlight, new reflector series made from metal, spun on this magnificent and other Mandrels.

Here is the starting phase of the mandrel for spinning the metal reflector. Much like a potters wheel for clay pottery, I am now spinning the reflectors and will see how this turns out.






Hopefully in a few days this will be mounted on the homemade spinning lathe and turned into one heck of an awesome reflector..!


----------



## LightSward (Oct 5, 2015)

Here is the best light I have right now for a variety of reasons...the biggest is it's actually easy to transport ans store this 50 Inch MONSTER searchlight....a good substitute for the GE and Sperry 60" WWII carbon arc lights.

I'll work on making a small sport version of this light. Depends on many factors what type FL and or type reflector, shallow,telescope, or more parabolic deep dish style...

*
My tribute and a temporary substitute for the 60 inch WWII carbon arc searchlight, for anyone with limited space for storage, (light as seen can hang in closet).
This is an excellent design after many experiments. Someday if I have the room, I'd like to get a GE or Sperry, but for now this will work.:

Excited Law enforcement officers informed me they could see it many miles out on their patrol and just had to come by and see it, since they knew no businesses are out this far.

Big learning experience. I built this 50 inch Monster reflector six years ago and sort of didn't do much because it needed a very bright bulb to do it justice. Dimmer bulbs just barely made abeam. This thing took the light a and shot it into the night sky. For ease of transport, storage with ease of extraction, I have decided to make this my big light for now. The 72 inch is so big, I had to partially disassemble it just to store the pieces. For now the 50 inch MONSTER will be the big dominant light until I get a shop where I won't drive my neighbors crazy. Have to decommission things a little until I can get into a production facility.





This thing is "AWESOME" Had kind of shelved this light in favor of more efficient reflector designs. This set up allows for less light to be collected from bulb, but with a much longer focal length, the light travels further in a more parallel beam configuration. Beam had the effect of looking somewhat like a laser and was hard to tell from which direction it was coming from when beam aimed near horizon.

50 inch Searchlight MONSTER was shelved for a few years while I was waiting to secure a 4,000 watt HMI 385,000 lumen light source. It is a good substitute for the 60 inch WWII searchlights that need much loving care to keep going. This 50 inch MONSTER will help keep the big light legacy going well into the 21st century and beyond. The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from a yard or two away.






Photo taken behind MONSTER showing the beam traveling several miles.

Photo taken from a block away
 





Photos taken a few blocks away.









Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.









Photos taken around and from a few hundred feet distance.





Photo from a block away. Walking way from searchlight, the beam appears to follow. Aimed near the horizon, people couldn't tell which direction it was coming from...nice narrow beam compared to my other searchlights.

 





The beautiful beam is a nice painting to a glorious night sky. Photo from directly beneath the beam, next to searchlight.

 





 Photo from near mail boxes, block away...300 feet...

 




Some good views from a block away...several hundred feet. Couldn't go any where with the crowds coming to see. Police almost said they'd stay and watch while I drove around to take photos.







Some of these composites were hard to align with the camera tripod. Software to straighten the photos was unavailable.








Photo from a block away.


 





Photo from a block away.







Photo from a block away.
Photos showing beam traveling overhead. Laser like look, hard to tell direction beam came from when aimed near horizon.


Photo from a block away. Beam paints a nice color in the night sky. Turquoise blue color looks nice.
Photo from behind searchlight.
I'll get back to posting on this shortly.
*


----------



## LightSward (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes the light was phenomenal. Never had such a line of vehicles like this before.
Just wanted everyone to know this MONSTER 50 inch searchlight is a winner. So many cars came by and used up much of our trick or treat candy..! Met many people from far away towns and small cities. People from towns twenty miles distance said it was bright where they were located.

One day would like to power all the lights at once, but will take a while to have the resources to power all the lights at once. Would like to have them all on at once, some day. Here is how the 50 inch Monster looked Halloween Night.
Hard to say, I'd like to one day have the means to compare many of my searchlights together. For now I can do a 1,200 watt HMI, NightHawk or 36 inch Gorilla, comparison to the 4,000 HMI 50 inch Monster, when the neighbors won't be bothered. Have to do it when the nights come real early next month.

Just wanted everyone to know this MONSTER 50 inch searchlight is a winner. So many cars came by and used up much of our trick or treat candy..! Met many people from far away towns and small cities. People from towns twenty miles distance said it was bright where they were located.

Here are some quick photos, (better ones to be transferred soon), of the awesome Halloween night 50 inch MONSTER searchlight Trick or Treaters flood and hundreds of vehicles on our private street to see what the "Big Light", was all about.. Awesome. Met many great people.


Click here to view the original image of 1578x885px.





*Another shot taken from a camera hard to transfer photos from. Looks great, will get it in better quality soon.
*


First photo of the night my cell phone camera could actually take.
*At sunset I turned the searchlight on and found it was already dark enough to be seen.:naughty: :thinking: :welcome:


Click here to view the original image of 1024x751px.




Searchlight is bright enough to be seen at sunset.

*
* Halloween begins with this brilliant beam that could be seen twenty miles in distant small towns.*




*My 385,000 lumen Four thousand watt, HMI high efficiency, medium arc, 50 inch diameter MONSTER searchlight drew in Hundreds and hundreds of vehicles, multiple dozens of "Trick or Treaters", more than all other years here combined. One photo is from cell phone and one with a rainbow vein, like a rainbow caught in the light beam.
(You can see the high tech light bulb cooling down next to the air cooled 'split half reflector', which redirects otherwise wasted back light, back through the arc chamber, and onto the main reflector.)
*




Beam looked thinner to the eye, but cloud nicely lit.


*Cool photo showing beam splitting raindrops up into colors like a rainbow.*

Click here to view the original image of 1578x1182px.




While the rain was falling heavily, rainbow patterns were visible at various parts of the light beam. Looked real neat.


*4,000 watt, 385,000 lumen HMI High Tech bulb cooling down.*

Click here to view the original image of 1024x774px.




The split reflector cooling system has reduced the tarnishing effects of the intense heat assaulting the back split reflector.

*
Beam was bright enough for the my cell phone to capture the beam in rain*.

Click here to view the original image of 1024x756px.





Very impressive. The beam could be seen for many, many miles. People from many of the small and large towns and small cities scattered in the area, came for some candy and to see a searchlight, many had never seen one in person before. The look on many people's faces was like they had just seen God, or were otherwise spiritually lifted. 



Car headlights compete with the much brighter searchlight beam 1:200 ratio in brightness.






Beam isn't totally culminated, but it looks like a laser when underneath it in another neighborhood...I'm told.


Way worth the effort. Now we get many Trick or Treaters when in the entire history of our small part of town, we had almost no people come by on Halloween...ever. I'm stoked....don't have to eat so much left over candy now....HA.

Will have to do this again. Originally I was going to make this the last appearance of the light, but due to high public approval, I may do it again, next year..!







When resources allow, the World's Biggest Searchlight will be "resurrected". For now the 60 inch WWII wann-a-BE Monster 50 inch searchlight will be my Big Light for now. A true WWII searchlight will blow mine away, but it'll be interesting to see how the two would compare. Maybe at Flash-a-holic event to be scheduled soon...I hope..!


----------



## LightSward (Feb 13, 2016)

The '26 inch Light Sport' searchlight; is about to become a reality. The Aluminum reflector has breached many hurdles and is now becoming a reality with incredible performance, unmatched by anything I've ever produced before..!

*The original big light; The 24inch LightSward, I made out of Fiberglass as my first successful light, has now been upgraded to Aluminum. Awesome..!*

*New big changes in how I make my reflectors, now in metal; and how much more significantly improved these Aluminum and steel reflectors are over my successful Fiberglass class of reflectors I've been working on for over half a dozen years on..!

These newly made Aluminum reflectors I've made, along with several others; and more on the way, are truly amazing..! The ease and precision that can be accomplished: quickly, silently, easily, artfully, and without odors or other issues with an incredible result. Still needs to be "dialed in", but the results are already better than the Fiberglass. No Orange Peal effect, that was actually a subtle defects in the Fiberglass surface, invisible until the reflective surface was applied. The metal doesn't have such an issue. Live and learn. This new personal "discovery of skills", will go across the board on all my searchlights. So far several: 7, 24, 26 and 30 inch reflectors are finished or about to be and several 36 inch Aluminum discs are on standby to be converted shortly. Several simultaneous tests on the different reflector designs will occur to determine the best route(s), to be taken at this time. EXCITING!

*_Polishing is not feasible at this time, as it involves too much noise and not as good a reflective surface as this window glazing I used. I'll use the chrome tape with it's better reflectivity in future reflectors. NOW I HAVE A LIGHT METER AND CAN TAKE ACTUAL READINGS.
_
My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of the two different style reflectors. 





→ →  ⤡ 
Aluminum reflectors made from flat bottom water tank collection pan.






*
My upside reflections caused by the 'magnifying glass' effect of the two different style reflectors. One is a deep 200 degree capture design with more light reflectivity compared to the 130 degree capture with it's superior long distance light throw..* 




Click here to view the original image of 1024x773px.




These reflectors are so much more easier to make out of Aluminum discs than the Fiberglass process I've been using. I did a "quick" production routine to make these and others in progress at a larger diameter, I'm just amazed. The beams are much more culminated with a smaller diameter reflector needed for better, narrow beam effect. Will experiment with the different reflector designs.

Will be great to see the Light-Sport make great performance possible in the sport environment...


----------



## LightSward (Jul 16, 2016)

Still working out the exact design, function range and other pertinents. Set up and tooled my shop to make a nice range of reflectors, using a modified English Wheel, in a range of sizes; anywhere from 24 inch, 36 inch Gorilla Reflector up to a 50 inch Monster or any size in this whole range made now from aluminum with polished aluminum, nice but pricey and much less if used with the very good newest polish metalized Mylar product I'm using now, all with precision geometric control, integrating CAD control in the forming of the reflector. Been real busy doing things I needed to do with little time to posts. Am making huge progress on this and will get back to posting more as I get some time. This is going to be awesome. Hopefully I'll have something worth showing when the time comes. This weekend I could be ready for another test. Need money for some patents.


----------

